# Rick Bayless?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So how many of you have heard of Rick Bayless and how many of your are excited that he is going to hang out with us next month?


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Bayless' approach to teaching, and his deep knowledge make him one of my favorite chefs (within the top three for sure), and getting him here is a feather in your caps!! Nice job, expect a battery of specific questions from yours truly.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Can't wait.

His passion is inspiring (and a bit intimidating, as well). However, his obvious interest in sharing what he has learned makes him an excellent teacher.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've enjoyed his books and PBS shows.

Phil


----------



## omi (Dec 6, 2005)

Very exciting!! I admire him greatly! His passion for Mexican cuisine and his knowledge makes it an adventure to try his recipes. I have eaten at Frontera Grill in Chicago and there was not a morsel that was served that wasn't absolutely delicious. I have cooked nearly everything in the "Mexico, one plate at a time" cookbook! (several times) --it has been a good learning experience for me, in part because of his clear, concise direction. I absolutely love the way he introduces an item, whether it be quesadillas, tamales or tacos al carbon--he elaborates then adds what he calls a "traditional benchmark" where he takes you to Mexico through his wonderful descriptions. Ah caramba!!! I think I will be cooking grilled skirt steak tacos with roasted poblano rajas this week!!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Another coup for Cheftalk! Rick Bayless is one of those chefs that developed a liking for a cuisine and culture and became totally immersed in it. His passion for the food and culture and also teaching people about it make him tops in his field. I look forward to hearing from a true master!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Can't wait!
Would like to pick his business mind, but won't.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

YES!

I've seen Rick Bayless numerous times on TV. I love his cooking, passion, and approach to food.

Good job Nicko!

Mark


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It's great that those who "Know and love" him so far outnumber the "I just want to learn"s. Not that there's anything wrong with that! But the more people already know about his food and his work, the better the questions will be and the more we will ALL learn.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Yes, I have long admired Rick's passion for the food and culture of Mexico. I too have tried a number of his "One Plate at a Time" recipes with varying degrees of success. I live in the Mission District of San Francisco which is populated mostly by Hispanics with a huge Mexican contingent. Ingredients for me are generally not a problem. Sometimes when I serve Mexican food for diner we are treated to Mariachi music from the cafe across the street. Pretty cool!

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't begin to count the number of times I have eaten at Fontera Grill. I love his food and I think he has a great teaching style. Can't wait to chat with him.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

can't wait 


whoever is responsible for the great guest Chefs that ChefTalk is getting...

...thank you 



dan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I watch Rick Bayless on TV and start drooling. He's the only TV chef who does that to me.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, I like Rick Bayless a lot. He looks an awful lot like my friend Pastor Trent. However, Trent and I both wish he would expand from just Mexican cuisine to cover South American, other Central American, and even Carribean food!

With all the things he eats in all those places, I gotta wonder how many times Montezuma's revenge (or whatever) has struck??!!
doc


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hot side or cold side? Whats his experience in the pastry world? Has he got any books out? Sorry for all the questions but I am one of the 2 people who have never heard of him.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi cakerookie,

Rick Bayless bio. (hope ChefTalk doesn't mind the outside link...if you feel it's inappropriate...please delete)

dan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks gonefishin for the link now I am impressed.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I realize I will be the Frankenstein of Cheftalk when I admit this, (i.e., a frenzied mob of chefs with torches stalking me down to kill me but..........)

Sandra Lee has the same effect on me Kuan.

:crazy: 

Mark


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I have been to Bayless seminars before and his knowlege and passion for food are intimidating. I can't wait!


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am looking forward to Rick Bayless being here, my computer crashed two days before the Mcgee forum started and was down for about a month.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

MarkV -- my torch is lit.

Looking forward to Rick.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I met Rick in Portland at a Chef's Collaborative Conference, was it in 1999?
Seems he started a foundation in Chicago, I'd like to learn more about that.
Thanks Nicko and Rick for bringing this opportunity to Cheftalk.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I honor of Nicko for bringing Rick to the forum can we call Rick..."Ricko"?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fronteria has new products on the market it'd be nice to know what's now available....salsas, chips, chili makin's, anything else?


----------

